# TV in Comanche bedroom Where? How?



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

Can anybody help me with the correct place to mount a TV bracket in the bedroom of our new Comanche? There is a 12v and arial socket in the corner so that kind of explains it, but the toilet wall where it would be most conveniently mounted is not re enforced it seems and I'm concerned the TV may fall off leaving irreparable damage. Has anybody hung their TV on this wall before? Whats the secret? Many thanks


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Archie,

The mount fitted to my Arapaho was supplemented with a block of timber to facilitate a greater clamping surface area to aid the hanging bolt at the top and supporting screws below. The metal plate is in the bathroom.

Been fitted two years and covered 6k miles without issue.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Toilet side.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cover fitted.


----------



## Archie007 (Aug 31, 2010)

That looks really great, just what I want. Can I ask Terry, where did you get the bracket and the bits in the bathroom side from? Thanks


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bracket from a local TV shop, EBay, Amazon etc will have options.

The bathroom plate with the snap on cover was from a motorhome accessory shop, think it's an internal fitting used to secure a rear hung cycle rack.

Terry


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the set-up in our Delaware. The sockets and backplate were factory fitted and are on the wall between the bedroom and washroom. The base for the fold out bracket (rest of the bracket is on the back of the Avtex TV) was fitted by our dealer when we purchased the van.

There are no strengthening brackets showing on the other side of the wall and the TV, which is quite heavy, has been carted all over France and the UK.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

With our Cheyenne 840D (pre Comanche) we used a 4 screw TV mounting bracket screwed to the wall board with 4 short (1/2") but thick self tappers. Just drill a small pilot hole, put a drop of superglue on the threads and screw the screws in. We carried a 18' TV permanently attached for 2 years before selling the van.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Archie,

The mounting in my Cheyenne is exactly the same as Landyman's.
However, the grey plastic cover conceals another piece of wallboard, effectively doubling the thickness of the wall. I assume landyman's is the same.

Roger


----------



## msyd (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, we fitted cantilever support for the TV in our 2014 Delaware. Remove bedroom lightswitch conduit box from bathroom (4 screws) then bolted through using captive nuts, (aiming to avoid the wires) so nuts are hidden when you replace conduit box. Solid as. Needed to make up some command strip picture holder blocks for cantilever arm to stop TV (22 inch) swinging out when travelling. Works a treat, invisibly.


----------



## msyd (Apr 15, 2010)

And forgot to mention, long cantilever arms allow me to swing TV right round so it can be viewed from the lounge too!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't find one I was happy to mount onto lightweight ply wood, so I made my own, 6000 miles and it's been perfect.










Not to scale of course.


----------



## martindale888 (Nov 4, 2012)

I know this is a reasonably old post, but I've just bought a savannah and have same issue. What bracket is this, it's the tidiest one I've seen, chhers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

martindale888 said:


> I know this is a reasonably old post, but I've just bought a savannah and have same issue. What bracket is this, it's the tidiest one I've seen, chhers


Which bracket? we can't see anything.


----------

